# Stainless Steel 2 hole box



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey gang! Hope everyone is having a good Monday. I'm looking to have a two hole box built, and am looking for ideas on options. I'm definitely going with the stainless steel material, but what about top storage vs. slide out drawers? I'm wanting to keep the box at a managble weight for removal in the case I need to utilize my bed. The big options that have me on the fence are a water tank, and exhaust fan. I'm in Memphis, where our summers are warm and humid. I could always drain the water tank if i needed to remove the box to reduce weight. But do the box manufacturers have a "quick" connect wiring harness, where you could uncouple the airing lights, water pump, and exhaust fan wires if you needed to remove the box? Finally, I'm wondering how much room a Deerskin, Ainley, or Mountaintop box is going to take up in my rig? Anyone have pics of their 2 hole SS box that they'd like to post up? Thanks in advace!

-Matt


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

Memphishunter12,

I just had one like you are describing built by MountainTop and just picked it up a couple of weeks ago. If you can wait until Wednesday I will take some pictures and send it to you or post them for all to see. They do make the wiring so you can disconnect and remove the box if need be. I have top storage in mine with a exhaust fan and about an 8 gallon water tank. John and Ben will build anything you can come up with and do fantastic work. Mine doesn't take up quite half the bed. I had mine designed to sit against the back of the bed which leaves the front free for other things.

Bill


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

Bill,

Your box sounds right in line with what I'm looking for. I'd appreciate pics if you have a chance to post some up (no rush though). I've heard nothing but good things about MountainTop so far


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

Here are the pics I promised everyone. The storage dividers inside the top storage is something I have been working on. Made an area for my gun and lots of misc compartments. Just need to put things in it once I get them stained and polyurethaned. The water tank is on the right side. The otherside opposite of the water tank is more storage. The light and fan switch are on the left side as you can see a little silver box. The fan motor is in the center. Let me know if you have any other questions or want to see any more pics.

Bill


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

Misty,

Great idea on storage dividers, mind if I steal it and add to mine?  ,

I have a MTCK 2 hole stainless too, without the water tank. Good craftsmanship, I got it last November. It is tall and I got mine 6" deeper than standard. Its 48"w x 40" deep (holes are 23" wide and 21.5" tall). I would make the holes a little shorter and the starage deeper than the 5"'s that is standard (but that is me).

Mine is fits between the wheel wells and takes up about 1/2 teh bed (I also have a tool box so I have very little (20" of bedspace remaining). The box is not light about 250 lbs so removal by your self is not easy, I am rigging a hoist in the garage to make my life easier to remove for when I need the bed space.

I will try to get pics and post this weekend.

Steve


----------



## GammonLabs (Jun 5, 2004)

Mistyriver Bill,
Oh wait, let me wipe the drool from my chin....... o.k., Nice Box!! Do you mind disclosing how much it cost?
Like Matt, I too am in Memphis. Fans and insulation are IMPORTANT here. We get EXTREME humidity and we have set record highs the last 2 days(in the 90's). The humidity is right around the corner.
My question is what kind of insulation is used in these type of boxes? I notice 1-3 inches is common but what is the 1-3 inches actually made of?
What is the good kind and what kind is not worth anything?
Also, Stainless is supposed to be the coolest in hot weather but what is the temp difference between Stainless and Smooth Aluminum?
Thanks,
MARK


----------

